# Eheim 2217 Flooded My Room (UGH) (Update: CRAP MY TANK IS LEAKING!!!)



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh man, that sucks. Well, I have an XP3 so I don't know much about eheims, but all I've heard is good things. Your problems seem to be pretty isolated incidents. Greatest condolences none the less  Good luck!


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

better hurry, ur room is gunna smell bad for a loooooooooong time, i did that once, with like 2 gallons of water, i assume urs is worse, and mine smelt super bad for a while. i wish i have hardfloor 

good luck from me as well


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Natty said:


> It leaked near the bottom part where the intake tubes join the body of the eheim....


There are two connections down there.Was it the hose nut,or was it the 0-ring?



Natty said:


> I hear a lot of rave about Eheim, but ever since I got it, I've had problems with it bubbling..


Protracted bubbling generally indicates a leak in a hose connection,or an obstruction of the intake.The hose nuts can loosen during filter cleanings so they should be checked periodically for tightness.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Its the exact place where the hose meets the body of the eheim. Not near the connections or nuts.

I wonder what cause this....and what I'm going to do with the eheim now.

Here I found this picture and added an arrow. I think its there...









Back to cleaning, been an hour now, I'm getting dizzy.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

AH CRAP!!

FOR ONCE I DID WISH IT WAS THE EHEIM!!!

This is gonna be one long night, I gotta take all the plants out.....my planted tank is doomed....... :icon_cry:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

There is an o-ring that seals this fitting.
Remove the elbow from the canister and inspect the o-ring.I would also inspect the fitting for cracks.When you put it back together you should tighten it until it bottoms out,and then back it off until the elbow is pointing up.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Try twisting it until it gets tight, its on threads so it should get tight. Sometime after I clean my 2217 I losen it and leaks a little.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys....its not the eheim....

Reread the title to this thread. My tank is leaking...

I have to move everything out and redo my whole tank. I gotta go buy another tank tomorrow. I'm so tired.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, but watch the Eheim sometime the bottom piece gets losse. ADA are even a more pain, they leak after 5 years, and my friend who owns a shop had 4 already leak. Im moved my ADA out of my house and into my shop.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

gabeszone247 said:


> Ok, but watch the Eheim sometime the bottom piece gets losse. ADA are even a more pain, they leak after 5 years, and my friend who owns a shop had 4 already leak. Im moved my ADA out of my house and into my shop.


Are you talking about the ADA Super jet?


----------



## honor (Apr 8, 2008)

http://www.shamwow.com/


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

No she said her tank was leaking, the ADA Cube gardens leak after 5-6 years. This is do to the tank getting hot and cold the silcone goes bad. I have some bubbles building up in my silcone now, thats the first sign, and then one day you will wake up and the top left or right corners will have leaked, and about half your water will be on your floor. 

Thats why all my new 90cm are glass with plastic brace.


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

first and foremost: sorry to hear about your troubles, natty. what's the deal with all these tanks leaking lately? Where is the leak? Can you speculate what the cause was? 

secondly: I haven't ever heard of anyone having trouble with leaky ADA tanks, but I'm curious as to how common this is. I was considering buying one, but am not pleased with the idea that it will only last a few years before turning into a worthless, leaky glass cube.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I always wondered this. They use minimal silicone and no brace. Its gotta give sometime..No??

Sorry to hear about the leak, wet carpet is no good. You should pull it out with the pad and start fresh.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just wanted to let are members know, because ADA has been in Japan for a while now, and my shop owner friend has had a problem more than a few times, but on another note ADA has stopped making the cube garden and is coming out with new tanks with better glass with low iron, and I hope they are going to improve the silcone.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm guessing the leak came from the bottom of my tank somewhere. Maybe it was caused when I was trying to move my driftwood around. I'm planning to move my stuff out to the livingroom.

Boy! Cleaning this up today is going to be a whole 'nother thing. Not to mention going around trying to buy another tank.

Would any aquarium of the same size be good for me or what guys? The whole night I kept having dreams about aquarium disasters...haha!

Orlando, I might have to hold onto that order that I was going to place from you. With this new issue that came up, I'll have to shift my budget around a bit before I can do anything.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd say get another 40 gallon breeder. It has a nice amount of depth. That, or a 75 gallon tank :O

Where was the leak? 

I bet its horrible trying to clean that up...I've spilt half a gallon of water on TILE and its a pain. 

Good thing that i asked to changed my carpet in my room to tile for my birthday a year ago...


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That totally sucks!  

GL Natty!


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> I'd say get another 40 gallon breeder. It has a nice amount of depth. That, or a 75 gallon tank :O
> 
> Where was the leak?
> 
> ...


I said it in the above post, its coming from somewhere in the bottom but since I can't see it...I don't know at the moment. Tank is too heavy to lift, especially by myself.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the support everyone!

Hey, guys I need a quick opinion!

There's two tanks I'm mildly interested in. 

36x18widex16high

and the one I have right now which I found is actually a 38gallon
36x12x19high

Which one you guys want? If I want to put it in the livingroom, I have to go with the second one because I have a desk that fits it exactly. If I pick the first one I have to put it in my room again. I dunno...


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

Man that sucks Natty, I just saw your thread. Sorry to hear that. 
Anyways I would go with the 36x18x16 tank, it will give you a bit more surface area to work with.


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a question for you. Where do you spend more time? In your bedroom or livingroom. Then base your tank choice on that.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've found with my 90gal that I really like 18" wide tanks, there's so much more depth to work with! So that would be my vote.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Part of me wants the living room, part of me wants my room.

In my room I can relax and chill and just watch my tank. Outside....not so much.

I just want it in the livingroom because I want everyone to enjoy it as I do. Plus, I got a scheme up my sleeves. I'm just going to pretend that once I take the tank out, I won't have another in my room. A month or two later, I'll have another tank in my room with the 38 gallon I'm putting out in the livingroom!

So in the end I'll get both. But I still would like the other in my room. I'm hard to satisfy :hihi:


----------



## turdb0 (Apr 11, 2008)

Did you ever narrow down the cause of the leak? Was it crack or silicon? Was this a used tank? I've got a couple of tanks I'm thinking about selling. Or maybe if you need to borrow one temporarily, you can drop by SF to pick it up.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Its cool. Thanks for the offer but my LFS has the exact size I need for $105 with tax makes it about 115.

I'm planning to reset my whole tank by tomorrow.

I'm going to narrow whats causing the leak in a few minutes, I have to move a lot more things and clean up the carpet a bit more before I can attempt it. The tank is just way too heavy with whats currently still inside.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow, my room now officially looks like a junk yard.

Correction...MORE like a junk yard :icon_cool


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

Natty said:


> Would any aquarium of the same size be good for me or what guys? The whole night I kept having dreams about aquarium disasters...haha!


I can totally relate to having dreams about disasters! I every now and then hear a noise with the tank.. and freak out and start looking for cracks. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help. Ken


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I would go with a 75 gallon tank.. like Lauralee said.. 18" deep is nice for aquascaping.. also isn't too deep for for lighting to reach the bottom.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, but the only place I can put it is back in my room. I also really like the 18 inch wide 16 inch high tank.

Lol....

Decisions decisions! Thanks for the offer. Appreciate the sentiments. I'll definately think really hard on it, which tank to get.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Question

WHen I shop for a new tank, are there any qualities or brands I should look for and things I should watch out for?

Or are they all pretty much okay?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I mostly just look for scratches, and look pretty closely at the silicone. Make sure there are no discolorations, no bubbles, no places where it's too thin...


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Natty said:


> Wow, my room now officially looks like a junk yard.
> 
> Correction...MORE like a junk yard :icon_cool


:hihi:


roud:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is there any other way to know where stuff is if it isn't all in the same place- the middle of the floor?


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> Is there any other way to know where stuff is if it isn't all in the same place- the middle of the floor?


Personally, I don't think so. That method has work for me for many years. Its especially entertaining when I have multiple projects going on as I have lately.

My only clue is usually: "Well, gee, what did I use it for last......." :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

See, Natty, you should hire me and Naja to be your Personal Organizers. Take us a few snapshots of your room with everything all in the middle of the floor, send them to us, then next time you need something just send us a PM... we'll check out the pics and point you in the right direction! :thumbsup: 

For a small fee, of course...


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> For a small fee, of course...


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> For a small fee, of course...


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Naja002 said:


>


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> See, Natty, you should hire me and Naja to be your Personal Organizers. Take us a few snapshots of your room with everything all in the middle of the floor, send them to us, then next time you need something just send us a PM... we'll check out the pics and point you in the right direction! :thumbsup:
> 
> For a small fee, of course...


 
Oh, I see, use my disaster to make a profit huh? Sneaky!! My room is so messy, its just way too embarassing to show any of you guys. You should see my dorm room in college, there was literally knee high deep of clothes and junk food all over my room. Knee high being the minimum height overall, not in just some areas.

Plus, if I let you guys do it, I'll never learn for myself. I have some artistic sense! I'm not that useless, at least I hope not.

I just moved the stand into the livingroom and in a few minutes I'll go buy the tank. I just checked the stand and its a veryyyy slight shy of 18 inches. DAMN.

EDIT

Here's the pic of the old tank with the 36x13widex19high tank that's cracked. I have no idea still where the crack came from...


















The 18 inch wide one would be awesome but it'll barely fit the stand.

Any comments?


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Natty said:


> Oh, I see, use my disaster to make a profit huh? Sneaky!! My room is so messy, its just way too embarassing to show any of you guys. You should see my dorm room in college, there was literally knee high deep of clothes and junk food all over my room. Knee high being the minimum height overall, not in just some areas.
> 
> Plus, if I let you guys do it, I'll never learn for myself. I have some artistic sense! I'm not that useless, at least I hope not.


 No, man. We're not tryin' to be sneaky or take advantage of nobody. We're just lookin' to jump in there an help a brotha out, that's all. No doubt they taught you in economics that there's a hidden cost in persuing one choice verses another, brotha. So, insteada sittin' back an contemplatin what I'm gunna do with my share of that fat stack that Brotha Les was handin' out--I just figure I could spend some time with that fine babe LL *and* help a fella out in the process......:thumbsup: See? Its all good, blood. All on the up-n-up, voluntary, mutual agreement an all. Just lookin' out for the Home Team, brotha. Just lookin' out for the Home Team, that's all.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Naja002 said:


> No, man. We're not tryin' to be sneaky or take advantage of nobody. We're just lookin' to jump in there an help a brotha out, that's all. No doubt they taught you in economics that there's a hidden cost in persuing one choice verses another, brotha. So, insteada sittin' back an contemplatin what I'm gunna do with my share of that fat stack that Brotha Les was handin' out--I just figure I could spend some time with that fine babe LL *and* help a fella out in the process......:thumbsup: See? Its all good, blood. All on the up-n-up, voluntary, mutual agreement an all. Just lookin' out for the Home Team, brotha. Just lookin' out for the Home Team, that's all.....:thumbsup:


:icon_eek: ...:eek5:


----------



## turdb0 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have that exact tank, with the flimsy piece of plastic brace!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Natty

I'm very sorry about your crack.

Doing crack is a bit illegal in my state. 



I'm just kidding. 

If you need some plants, just let me know. PM me and I will send them to you.

I kinda' know what you are going through. I cracked the glass on my bedroom tank. It leaked water so fast that it ruined a brand new set of Yamaha surround sound speakers that were still in the unopened box.

Just let me know if I can help.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Did you have the full tank sitting on that same table shown in your pictures? If so, you might think about a stand that supports the tank edges only next time. Any small bumps or irregularities on the table surface can create pressure points that might create another tank failure.

Dave


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

After hearing all these people with fire and flooding problems, my problems almost look like nothing.

I'm okay, thanks for the offer.

At the moment I'm currently having problems priming my eheim 2217....I'm a little more than tired...

Its like one issue after another. I don't know whats the matter. It is now positioned slightly lower than before and I'm priming it as usual, but now it wont work....I want to finish this so I can eat too.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Nevermind, I got it running. GEEZ that was a long PITA process.

Sucking on the tip of an eheim tube for 5 minutes isn't exactly a good way of showing my gf my masculinity


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Natty said:


> Its like one issue after another.


Ya know, they say that the first 100 years are the hardest.....:thumbsup: 



Natty said:


> Nevermind, I got it running. GEEZ that was a long PITA process.
> 
> Sucking on the tip of an eheim tube for 5 minutes isn't exactly a good way of showing my gf my masculinity



Not even going there.......:icon_eek:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Naja002 said:


> Not even going there.......:icon_eek:


I had to sacrifice my pride for the hobby *cries*


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Natty said:


> I had to sacrifice my pride for the hobby *cries*


Hahhaha so funny.

You can just stick a waterhose into the intake of the canister filter.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ROFLMBO @ Naja and Natty! 

You see, with a Filstar, there's a nifty little funnel and no sucking involved... :hihi: (Cue up Green Men in Tights and Thongs...)

Seriously though, Natty, I'd have some concerns about that table as a stand for a big tank... I'd save up for a different stand before you get too far along in this process! (Not to mention stands with storage underneath them can help reduce room clutter. Did I mention anything about offering Personal Organization services yet? :fish: ) :angel:


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

lauraleellbp said:


> Did I mention anything about offering Personal Organization services yet? :fish: ) :angel:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry about your cracked tank. I had the same thing happen to me. It was a 29g. Thinking it was my filter (sound familiar) I quickly added more water!  Of course it wasn't my filter!!! Instead of 29g on the floor I had more like 50g on the floor! It ended up being the bottom piece of the glass that had a crack lengthwise. The good news is that we had a shopvac and the carpet does not smell. I replaced the tank the next day. I lost a few fish and some 3 spawns of eggs. Some of the eggs stuck to the plants and I actually have about 12 -16 fry! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> You see, with a Filstar, there's a nifty little funnel and no sucking involved... :hihi: (*Cue up Green Men in Tights and Thongs*...)


It's *MATCHING* green thongs...Got it?

Eheim makes a similar funnel device,but it is not the type of gimmick that a filter connoisseur would care to use.:icon_wink


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Eheim makes a similar funnel device,but it is not the type of gimmick that a filter connoisseur would care to use.:icon_wink


Absolutely not- sucking on tubing is SOOO much more dignified, right Natty? :flick:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Absolutely not- sucking on tubing is SOOO much more dignified, right Natty? :flick:


...........................
.................................

...wow today was hot wasn't it? Man! *whistles and goes back to organising tank*


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Filstar! Filstar! Filstar!*

The canister of *Real Men* and Fine Babes.......roud: 







:hihi:
Filstar PimP #4,832,406


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Naja002 said:


> *Filstar! Filstar! Filstar!*
> 
> The canister of *Real Men* and Fine Babes.......roud:
> :hihi:
> Filstar PimP #4,832,406


Sounds like a beer commercial.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Bud _XP_.....coming to a nice quite little european country near you.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Check out the H1 picture on page 3. It is showing how to use the 16/22 Installation Kit #1 for priming. http://www.eheim.com/base/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/2215_2217_classic.pdf

2217:
4005300
ø 16 mm

Picture H shows how to do the priming with the optional bulb.

Then go to pages 7 and 8 for the instructions about priming the filter using 3 different ways.
Putting into operation
*H* There are 3 ways to prime the filter. 
1) With the starter bulb (order no. 4003540), 
2) with the EHEIM Universal Installation Kit 1 (see *H1*) or
3) by sucking the hose on the pressure side. Connect the pressure side
hose to the spray bar while the filter fills with water. The pump can be
switched on when water has filled the filter, and for a short time while
trapped air is exhausted from the filter media a slight noise from the
pump will be heard (this is normal). Fit the plug into the end of the
spray bar after all the air bubbles have disappeared.
Important: When the filter media need cleaning or changing and the filter
is taken away from the aquarium, please note the following points
1) The filter must have no water in it when reconnecting to the aquarium.
2) The pressure hose to the spray bar must be drained of water and the
tap (if fitted) left open.
3) After connections are made the tap on the suction side can be opened
(it holds the siphon). Water will flow into the filter expelling all air out
of the spray bar, eliminating air locks and ensuring a perfect prime.

CD-400354 Suction Starter $11.99: http://pet-supplies.drsfostersmith....&af=cat1:fish type:product&isort=score&cnt=36

Installation kits:http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9606

Installation kit #1 16/22: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?
ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=110262786132


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There goes Lefty, being all helpful again... we're busy trying to mess with his head, here- whatchya thinking??? (JK :hihi: )

So Natty- I saw in a different thread you got a new tank. Which one did you decide on?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> There goes Lefty, being all helpful again... we're busy trying to mess with his head, here- whatchya thinking??? (JK :hihi: )
> 
> So Natty- I saw in a different thread you got a new tank. Which one did you decide on?


I got the 12.5inch wide one instead of the 18. The table I have isn't big enough for it and some other issues relating to other people in the household :icon_roll 

I'll post pics in a bit. I just manually shampooed the effected carpet in my room and part of the livingroom. Boy was that a task! And I think it still smells a little!

Left C is nice :thumbsup: ...at least he's not trying to mess around with my head like you two are. Evil! :hihi:

Hopefully the 2x55watt ah supply kit will come soon that I bought awhile back.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Are you sure of my true intent? Napoleon XIV said it very well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TgNCoVmziQ

Just kidding!:tongue:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Left C said:


> Are you sure of my true intent? Napoleon XIV said it very well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TgNCoVmziQ
> 
> Just kidding!:tongue:


You all have double sides!!

 

With reputation bars gone, you guys have to find another way to get something back huh? I'm posting up pics in 3 mins.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

PICTURES ARE UP!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...een-red-paradise-works-40-a-3.html#post633371

scroll down last page.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Natty said:


> I'm posting up pics in 3 mins.


Try 17.:icon_wink


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Try 17.:icon_wink


What?? I'm bad at estimating alright? 

:hihi:

(Hey Les what happened to that thread you posted in the lounge? Couldn't find it...)


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Natty said:


> (Hey Les what happened to that thread you posted in the lounge? Couldn't find it...)


One of the mods must have swept it under the rug.Too bad,I thought that it was funny...


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> One of the mods must have swept it under the rug.Too bad,I thought that it was funny...


Yeah me too. Oh well. I was going to comment on it too..


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Natty said:


> Yeah me too. Oh well. I was going to comment on it too..


Feel free to send me a PM,so you can comment FREELY.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Left C said:


> Are you sure of my true intent? Napoleon XIV said it very well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TgNCoVmziQ
> 
> Just kidding!:tongue:


OMG that puppet looks like Les! Just missing the green cape!


----------

